# cage size



## rrcoolj (Jul 19, 2008)

what's are good size cages for an adult tegu? I'm was planning on building a 8X2X2 cage but were moving soon and I don't know how much space will be available for a cage.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 19, 2008)

b&w. 8x4x4 blues 6x3x3


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 19, 2008)

i thin 2x2 would be to smal they need to be able to turn around


----------



## tegu1982 (Jul 20, 2008)

id say 8x3x3 would be best. it'll give plenty of room for your tegu.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, a 4' lizard in a 3' wide enclosure is just terrible on the eyes to see. ALL of my cages are 8'x4'x4'. Come on, its just 1 extra foot, they need and want it.


----------



## tegu1982 (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah thats true. i dont know what i was thinking :doh


----------



## Magik (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I plan on giving my guy an 8 x 8 walk in enclosure I plan on building it like a stone shed insulating it heating it putting in foggers etc wont be 4 a while tough!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 20, 2008)

better save that money


----------



## Magik (Jul 20, 2008)

Ahh its ok my Dad is a builder I just have to pay for the building costs so that will shave off a hell of alot!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 20, 2008)

hell ya. lucky!!!!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 20, 2008)

Mines 8x28"x30" I think by the time I got done with it, and the crazy thing is, the thing is enourmously heavy and large when you get done building it and its massive sitting in a room in your house, but the kicker is it looks abnormally small for a tegu thats not even full grown. It looks like its not big enough. hahaha But yeah, mine would get bored inside, and beg at the door to be let out. (Literally BEGG!!!!) and then id let him just run around my entire apt for a couple hours to let him have some room, but only after i was sure he had allready gone to the bathroom for the day.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 20, 2008)

i let mine eat then poop...and then roam for hours


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 20, 2008)

i let mine eat then poop...and then roam for hours


----------



## snakehandler (Jul 21, 2008)

Depends on the Tegu.
Bigger is always better but some do just fine in small cages.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 21, 2008)

I really want to keep Black and whites but I don't think that size cage would fit in my house. I might have to consider something else


----------



## Magik (Jul 21, 2008)

You could keep it outside if the conditions were ok
Were you from?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2008)

I live in maryland


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I dont know what the weather is like in maryland or for that matter where maryland is??But if you have the right temperatures and humidity etc you could keep them outside!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2008)

maryland is in th USA pretty close to canada. The summers are hot and the winters are cold. I'm just really worried about winter.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I know alot of people who keep varanids outside in the winter they lock them in a hide thats heated I personally woundnt do that but what you could do is have a temporary "winter" viv for your guy indoors or else do what I am doing build a stone shed and heat it that way your covered no mater what weather youre having but this is expensive


----------

